# Have a beer...Pensacola?



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Anyone want to do a meet up soon in the P'cola area? I know Scott use to do them at Tippy's. It sounds like a good time out at the Bama yacht club, but its too far away for some of us, and WAY too far back!

Oar House, Millers Ale, Orielly's Pub {downtown}, Tippy's, Elbow Room, Wisteria,
Spanish Trail, Shooter's{Cordova Lanes}, Ritchie's 9th ave Billiards{yes, slumming}. ??? 

"Titty Bars" off limits ONLY because of ridiculous beer prices, though I have helped send a few nice girls to nursing school. I am a firm believer in humanitarian efforts

Once a week or once a month, I'm game.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

McGuires has some great brews, gets hella busy though.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

MoganMan said:


> McGuires has some great brews, gets hella busy though.


 Agree. I am at McGuire's at least 2 nights a week. It just gets busy as heck unless you go really late. Good brews and food, but I can get by just fine on domestics. Hell, the Shaker on the beach is a fine place, but its so loud we would have to learn sign language. Just tossed out some old watering holes to get some ideas. 
Winter months and the fishing slows down. Need to avoid cabin fever and get out of the house, meet some forum members and have a good time.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pensacola Bay Brewery is my favorite spot. Just not on a Friday or Sat night.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopjacks filling station on Cervantes. never known it crowded. Good beer selection and OK food.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Next wed at the Florabama Yacht Club. I love the fried cheese grits at Tippy's:thumbsup:


----------

